# Snow Flakes



## crhoades (Dec 7, 2005)

This is a fascinating site. Great photographs (be sure to check out the gallery) as well as the physics behind snow flakes. This is truly amazing. God is the great artist!
http://www.snowcrystals.com








[Edited on 12-7-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 7, 2005)

It's snowing here in Wichita today -


----------



## Saiph (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, that is amazing. . .


----------

